# Related Sites > SQL Course >  What is the use of sqlserver integration services(SSIS)

## subashini_sen

I dont know basic things about sqlserver integration services.  I need basics of ssis. When we have to use ssis. what is use? Its very urgent. Can anyone tell help me?

----------


## skhanal

It is new and improved cousin of DTS. Basically you will use whenever you have to move data from one place to another. You may do data transformation before it reaches the destination.

----------


## rmiao

Sql2k5 books online has section of this.

----------

